# Best soundtracks lately?



## Walid F. (Aug 19, 2014)

Most of the similar posts on VI Control have been about best soundtracks throughout the times, either games, favorite movies, etc etc. But I haven't read much about the newest soundtracks, like from 2010 and forward?

So, simple question - _What is your favorite soundtrack that has come out these late years? 
_

I'll pitch in with a score from JW: Lincoln. Very nice, quite classical brass band stuff (but on the soft side). It does get a bit too sad when you overlisten to it.  

W.


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 19, 2014)

John Powell's scores for both How To Train Your Dragon films.


----------



## Ozymandias (Aug 19, 2014)

Of the films I've seen, probably The Master.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 19, 2014)

Mike Marino @ Tue Aug 19 said:


> John Powell's scores for both How To Train Your Dragon films.



Love those, yeah!!

W.


----------



## JoKern (Aug 19, 2014)

I love "Rush" by Hans Zimmer.


----------



## SterlingArcher (Aug 19, 2014)

At the moment I'll say Henry Jackman's Winter Solider, Vampire Hunter and First Class scores, Hans with Dark Knight Rises, Rush and Man Of Steel, Michael Giacchino for Star Trek Into Darkness, Junkie XL with Divergent and 300: Rise Of An Empire,


----------



## JohnG (Aug 19, 2014)

Mike Marino @ 19th August 2014 said:


> John Powell's scores for both How To Train Your Dragon films.



Yes, they are both great. Second one, to my surprise and pleasure, surpasses the first, which is no minor feat. The first is very good.


----------



## doctornine (Aug 19, 2014)

No question here….. Cristobal Tapia de Veer's soundtrack to the uk tv show : Utopia.

Not everyone's taste for sure, but in terms of sheer creativity and sound design, I've not heard anything else as inspiring.

=o


----------



## sluggo (Aug 19, 2014)

On first viewing, Desplat's Grand Budapest score seemed repetitive and there was a TON of score in the movie. 

On second viewing I was amazed out how effective the rather thinly orchestrated score is. I also noticed a technique which I really enjoyed...
He seems to simply introduce a new instrument as the only means by which to 'hit' something in picture. A beat is usually driving but then a single handclap comes in at the same time as a dramatic element on screen and the effect is quite subtle yet effective. 

Not sure if it is such a great listen without picture. But a very different and enjoyable experience on 2nd viewing.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 19, 2014)

yes -- absolutely a great reminder too about how much music you can create with a handful of players. 

If they are alive! (non-electronic -- sorry v.i.!)


----------



## maclaine (Aug 19, 2014)

I think the Tron: Legacy soundtrack is something pretty unique for big budget stuff from these last few years. It updates 80s stuff like John Carpenter's movies or The Terminator or Vangelis and gives an appropriately modern feel and scope to it. It also mates HZ's signature ostinato stuff with it's digital counterpoint (the non-musical kind) in the warm, fuzzy synth arpeggios. 

It may not be as catchy and dance-able as Daft Punk's regular album output, but it explores another side of the group's influences in a way that works for a big budget summer action picture.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 19, 2014)

Recent scores I've really enjoyed include...

Jon Hopkins "Monsters" and "How I Live Now"
Olafur Arnalds "Broadchurch" and "Gimme Shelter"
Johan Johansson "Prisoners" and "Copenhagen Dreams"
Trent Reznor/Atticus Ross "The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo"
Cliff Martinez "Drive"
Michael McCann "Deus Ex: Human Revolution"
Gustavo Santaolalla "The Last of Us"
Nigel Godrich "Scott Pilgrim"


----------



## re-peat (Aug 19, 2014)

I buy nothing but *Alberto Iglesias* these days. Without ever having seen a film he scored, except for "Tinker Tailor" and "La Moine". But I quickly discovered that I simply have to have everything the man has ever released, from his earliest ("La Camarera Del Titanic" is the earliest I can find) to his most recent ("The Two Faces Of January").
There's plenty of phenomally good composers at work in films these days, but at the moment ― and it's a moment which started three years ago, with "Tinker Tailor", and I don't see it ending anytime soon ― Iglesias excites, enchants and impresses me most of all, and by some distance. Supremely talented musician.

Wait! I've also bought Fenton's "The Zero Theorem" a few weeks ago. Strange and uneven (I wouldn't be surprised if the same adjectives can be used for the movie as well), but its good moments are very good.

_


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes! +1000

Alberto is my jam completely. I got into him bc my gf loves all those Pedro Almodovar films; crazy sets, characters, etc but with classic Herrmann by way of the Iberian peninsula (or something..?) scoring. I've been listening to 'Two Faces of January' the entire month. Before that, 'The Skin I Live In', 'TTSS'...even 'I'm So Excited', a light yet raunchy comedy about flight attendants, was great. Anything he does I'll probably really like it. He's one of the few primarily orchestral film composers that really gets my attention these days.

The last couple years I really liked:
film-
The Master
Under the Skin
Animal Kingdom
Only God Forgives

tv-
Breaking Bad
Hannibal
House of Cards


----------



## dinerdog (Aug 19, 2014)

I truly loved A. R. Rahman's score for The Hundred-Foot Journey. With and without the film.


----------



## pkm (Aug 19, 2014)

My recent favorites in no order:

Henry Jackman - Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Jeff Beal - House of Cards
Hans Zimmer - Man of Steel
Jonsi - We Bought A Zoo
Alexandre Desplat - Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close, Harry Potter 7a/7b
Steven Price - Gravity
Steve Jablonsky - Pain and Gain
James Newton Howard - The Hunger Games
Cliff Martinez - Only God Forgives, Drive
Theodore Shapiro - The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 19, 2014)

Jeff Beal House of Cards +1.

Best music on television, best show on television.


----------



## Izolus (Aug 19, 2014)

I just wanted to plug two composers I'm a big fan of that are from the sunny side of Japan .

Hiroyuki Sawano, who has been producing some consistently awesome stuff over the past year or so.



Shiro Sagisu, who I just knows how to create awesome stuff.



There are always a bunch more, but those two first came to mind .


----------



## The Darris (Aug 19, 2014)

I am a big fan of the indie scene right now. The Newton Brother's work on Proxy is superb, one of the best score's I have heard in a long time. It is very Herrmann-esque. https://soundcloud.com/the-newton-brothers/a-swarm They also made the final list of composers for the Wold Soundtrack Awards for their work on Oculus.


----------



## Neifion (Aug 19, 2014)

The Night of the Rabbit OST by Tilo Alpermann:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wvkGuZEj3A


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, great bunch of soundtracks here guys. Will be a ton of music to listen to. 

Keep posting your favorites, boys!!

W.


----------



## Kareemo (Aug 20, 2014)

As I´m a guitar player, I really like the soundtrack to "Nebraska" by Mark Orton.

Here´s an interview with him, if you like:

http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=12017


----------



## Vin (Aug 20, 2014)

Cloud Atlas, Only God Forgives & Under the Skin.


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 20, 2014)

Maleficient - James Newton Howard.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 20, 2014)

Digging the sounds in Tony Anderson's Holy Ghost. Has a Tron / Oblivion vibe to it.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 20, 2014)

ryanstrong @ Wed Aug 20 said:


> Digging the sounds in Tony Anderson's Holy Ghost. Has a Tron / Oblivion vibe to it.



A quick listen through on Amazon and you're right - very Tron! Awesome soundtrack here. Buying it for sure 

W.


----------



## apessino (Aug 20, 2014)

Recently I have been fixated with Marco Beltrami's *Snowpiercer *(one of his best, IMHO, and that is saying something :D ) and Christophe Beck's *Edge of Tomorrow* (hybrid scoring done supremely well).

Most disappointing score of 2014 so far: Gustavo Dudamel's *The Liberator*. From such an amazing conductor I was expecting WAY more... his score to the film is painfully conventional and uninspired, to my taste, at least.


----------



## mscottweber (Aug 20, 2014)

sluggo @ Tue Aug 19 said:


> On first viewing, Desplat's Grand Budapest score seemed repetitive and there was a TON of score in the movie.
> 
> On second viewing I was amazed out how effective the rather thinly orchestrated score is. I also noticed a technique which I really enjoyed...
> He seems to simply introduce a new instrument as the only means by which to 'hit' something in picture. A beat is usually driving but then a single handclap comes in at the same time as a dramatic element on screen and the effect is quite subtle yet effective.
> ...



Totally agree! Such a simple yet effective score, it fit the movie beautifully.

My wife didn't believe me when I told her the guy who did that music was the same guy who did the last Harry Potter movies


----------



## g.c. (Aug 20, 2014)

Not a new score ,but new to me. E. Goldenthals scores to Alien and Frieda.
g.c.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 20, 2014)

apessino @ Wed Aug 20 said:


> Recently I have been fixated with Marco Beltrami's *Snowpiercer *(one of his best, IMHO, and that is saying something :D )



I was just recently introduced to Marco Beltrami's work from The Giver soundtrack, a really beautiful listen.


----------



## vicontrolu (Aug 21, 2014)

Really nice suggestions here. On the orchestral side i agree about Iglesias.

I saw Divergent and thought the music was really not there, it didnt get me into the movie..more like the contrary. I didnt like the movie anyway so maybe i am being too critic on the sopundtrackl. Anyone care to recommned a really good Junkie XL soundtrack? I am just curious.


If you like sound design stuff i was really amazed by Hannibal, the series. Its almost all hand made from metal percussion, and fuck, it goes way beyond gong scratches... Really scary. Amazing.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 21, 2014)

Izolus @ Wed Aug 20 said:


> Shiro Sagisu, who I just knows how to create awesome stuff.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYVGmgAlbbw
> 
> ...



Yeah, Sagisu! Amazing composer!

Embed youtube videos by taking the video ID "VYVGmgAlbbw" and placing it between [youtube ] and [/youtube ].



vicontrolu @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> If you like sound design stuff i was really amazed by Hannibal, the series. Its almost all hand made from metal percussion, and fuck, it goes way beyond gong scratches... Really scary. Amazing.



YES! Those crazy percussion cues freaked me right the hell out when watching that show. Very cool stuff, and really tense. Also - they sounded a bit like Damage stuff from what I can recall.

W.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 21, 2014)

TheUnfinished @ 19th August 2014 said:


> Recent scores I've really enjoyed include...
> 
> Jon Hopkins "Monsters" and "How I Live Now"
> Olafur Arnalds "Broadchurch" and "Gimme Shelter"
> ...



good list

one spelling thing -- it's Johann Johannsson for anyone looking


----------



## Izolus (Aug 21, 2014)

Walid F. @ 21st August 2014 said:


> Izolus @ Wed Aug 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Shiro Sagisu, who I just knows how to create awesome stuff.
> ...



Yeah! I've only started listening to his work and I'm seriously impressed!

Also thank you, that's very useful :D.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 21, 2014)

Izolus @ Thu Aug 21 said:


> Walid F. @ 21st August 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Izolus @ Wed Aug 20 said:
> ...



Am in love with his soundtracks for the Berserk anime movies. Didn't think he would do a great job with one of my favorite animes, but he smashed it way beyond the field. Here's a track from the first arc (love when it really gets big and sweeping):



W.


----------



## Izolus (Aug 21, 2014)

Walid F. @ 21st August 2014 said:


> Am in love with his soundtracks for the Berserk anime movies. Didn't think he would do a great job with one of my favorite animes, but he smashed it way beyond the field. Here's a track from the first arc (love when it really gets big and sweeping):
> 
> 
> 
> W.




That is a beautiful, I'm going to have to check the soundtracks for the Berserk movies (and finish them off for that matter).

Have given a listen to Psycho Pass's soundtrack btw?



It's a great soundtrack, and reminds me a lot of Shiro Sagisu's style when he composes more electronic stuff .


----------



## Kejero (Aug 22, 2014)

Bear McCreary's soundtrack for Da Vinci's Demons


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkNlh-AwprM*

Fun fact! The whole main theme is a musical palindrome!


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 22, 2014)

Izolus @ Fri Aug 22 said:


> Walid F. @ 21st August 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Am in love with his soundtracks for the Berserk anime movies. Didn't think he would do a great job with one of my favorite animes, but he smashed it way beyond the field. Here's a track from the first arc (love when it really gets big and sweeping):
> ...



Really awesome video you posted there!! Definitely checking out more of that.



Kejero @ Fri Aug 22 said:


> Bear McCreary's soundtrack for Da Vinci's Demons
> 
> Fun fact! The whole main theme is a musical palindrome!



Bear McCreary has done some pretty amazing stuff lately for sure. 

W.


----------



## tmm (Aug 22, 2014)

JH @ Wed Aug 20 said:


> Maleficient - James Newton Howard.



+1, I haven't been able to stop listening to that since I got it shortly after the film was released.

Also been listening to Bear McCreary's Black Sails a lot, very well done, unique, and non-orchestral.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the links on the Berserk series! Beautiful stuff there, I love it!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 2, 2014)

doctornine @ 19/8/2014 said:


> No question here….. Cristobal Tapia de Veer's soundtrack to the uk tv show : Utopia.
> 
> Not everyone's taste for sure, but in terms of sheer creativity and sound design, I've not heard anything else as inspiring.
> 
> =o



+100 _-)


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 2, 2014)

This has some phenomenal writing in it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asjzZ0-Zk8Y

Still far and away my favourite score of the year.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 2, 2014)

I liked Metallica's Smooth Jazz version of Enter The Sandman......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OBmM79YadYM (https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=p ... BmM79YadYM)


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Sep 3, 2014)

Great thread.....I'm getting exposed :wink: .....to a lot of new music.

Big plus on John Powell's HTTYD scores.

Here is what I'm listening to now:

Abel Korzeniowski - "Escape from Tomorrow" and "Romeo and Juliet"
Joel McKneely - A Million Ways To Die In The West
James Newton Howard - Malificent
Michael Giacchino - Star Trek Into Darkness, Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes, John 
Carter

If you want to hear a guity pleasure "Hans Zimmer" type score that can still keep your attention musically try Brian Tyler - TMNT "yep I said it" or Thor:The Dark World. These are the candy, pop scores to go with your meat and potates.


g
http://www.BlackLightRecordings.com


----------



## Jetzer (Sep 4, 2014)

^ Thor is a really good modern superhero score. I think Brian Tyler's recent output is really strong. 

I know some of you guys hate this one, but I loved this cue while I watched the series:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8jyQwUemNM 

It's basically a heavy metal riff with some braahms, but I just loved it while I watched the scene. Talk about guilty pleasures


----------



## blougui (Sep 4, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Sep 02 said:


> doctornine @ 19/8/2014 said:
> 
> 
> > No question here….. Cristobal Tapia de Veer's soundtrack to the uk tv show : Utopia.
> ...



Very impressive & quite innovative - some reminicences from Brion's Eternal Sunshine for instance or perc. tracks from Tom Waits. No wonder the man has been trained as a classical percussionist. Thanx for pointing that out, really stands from the talented crowd of nowadays composers, both old and young. Steven Price comes to mind because of the sound design oriented score. 
Brilliant to say the least. haven't listened to it in context though.

- Erik


----------



## newbycomposer (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, this guy doesn't get noticed a lot, but the alan wake soundtrack has some really cool stuff in it. Like "welcome to bright falls", super emotional piece and if you've played the game you will know its just fits its moment in the game perfectly. 

Welcome to bright falls 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh7bneLa2ek

Another is the Crusader kings 2, it has an AMAZING soundtrack. Seriously, at time I couldn't play the game cas I would without realizing it sit staring at the screen listening to the music for 30 minutes. This is the whole list, but the first song in and off itself is quite good

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk0ZQTzjqMc


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Sep 9, 2014)

Talking about 2014 movies, my favourites scores this year have been:

1. Godzilla by Alexandre Desplat, love the classic orchestra vibe (i'm super tired of the Zimmer clones/ostinato strings/epic trombones and horns and big ethnic drum patterns for action movies) plus the use of Ligeti's music in some key sequences. 

2. A Million Ways To Die In The West by Joel McNeely: one of my favourites scores in years, classic western sound, real big orchestra, beautiful melodies and orchestration. Check it out!!


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Sep 10, 2014)

My favorites lately (not all recent releases, but recent to me):

The Crimson Wing by The Cinematic Orchestra
K-20 and Space Battleship Yamato by Naoki Sato
Cinderella Man and Saving Mr. Banks by Thomas Newman
Snowpiercer by Marco Beltrami
Maleficent by James Newton Howard
Bates Motel by Chris Bacon
Breathe In by Dustin O'Halloran
Journey by Austin Wintory
Noah by Clint Mansell
Prisoners by Johann Johannsson

And of course Wolf's Rain by Yoko Kanno. This track gets me in da feelz every single time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwvQ6Hs7tJE


----------



## Vin (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Sep 13, 2014)

Could you guys recommend some Clint Mansell to listen to, particularly his more hybrid things ? Thank you.


----------



## Kralc (Sep 13, 2014)

JH @ Fri Sep 05 said:


> I know some of you guys hate this one, but I loved this cue while I watched the series:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8jyQwUemNM



It's cool, but for some reason all I can hear is TDKR.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 28, 2015)

I saw Cinderella yesterday with my wife, I particularly loved the music (Patrick Doyle) and my wife the dresses. Instantly ordered the CD plus some of the tracks as download. Very very nice strings.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 28, 2015)

Hannes_F @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> I saw Cinderella yesterday with my wife, I particularly loved the music (John Powell) and my wife the dresses. Instantly ordered the CD plus some of the tracks as download. Very very nice strings.


So not the Patrick Doyle score then? :wink: 

D


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 28, 2015)

ahem sorry everybody ... brain glitch


----------



## doctornine (Mar 28, 2015)

Another left field choice, but great sound design/synth manipulation by Disasterpiece : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyACdmYe-4A


----------



## Daryl (Mar 28, 2015)

Hannes_F @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> ahem sorry everybody ... brain glitch


HAHA. You're too young for a senior moment. :lol: 

D


----------



## Pasticcio (Mar 28, 2015)

La migliore offerta was nice, very delicate.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYCslLRu6As

I don't have many new scores on my mind at the moment. Grand Budapest Hotel was cool. The Wind Rises aswell. Can I say Birdman?

Oh, and Under the Skin was pretty interesting.

EDIT: Just saw this was a half year old thread, lol.


----------



## Walid F. (Mar 28, 2015)

doctornine @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> Another left field choice, but great sound design/synth manipulation by Disasterpiece :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyACdmYe-4A



Yep this is super cool. Old skool horror vibes but with a modern twist.



Pasticcio @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> La migliore offerta was nice, very delicate.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYCslLRu6As
> 
> I don't have many new scores on my mind at the moment. Grand Budapest Hotel was cool. The Wind Rises aswell. Can I say Birdman?
> ...



Very interesting music in La Migliore Offerta. Wow.. :o! The a capella type stuff is brilliantly written.

W.


----------



## H.R. (Mar 28, 2015)

Hans Zimmer's Interstellar
Alex Ebert's All is Lost
Everything from Alexander Desplat
John William's Lincoln and The Book Thief


----------



## AR (Mar 28, 2015)

Alberto Iglesias Exodus was really great


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 30, 2015)

This isn't really produced lately, but I discovered it few days ago. 

The Film Music of Jerry Goldsmith. Played by LSO and conducted Jerry himself. Recorded at Abbey Road studios. SACD is from Telarc (everybody who knows Telarc understands).

The sound quality is superb! Only listened it in stereo, but there are multichannel versions of the tracks included. All soundtracks should be released with as good sound as this one. Especially Hans Zimmers. 

http://www.sa-cd.net/showreviews/972


----------



## tokatila (Apr 4, 2015)

*Michael Giacchino - Jupiter Ascending.* 

Absolutely-freaking-awesome... 8)


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 9, 2015)

Speaking about last years soundtracks, there were 3 i want to mention, for different reasons:

1. The Hobbit.
The interesting thing about this was - in my opinion, and it is meant _cum grano salis_ - the complete absence of any kind of respect shown towards it.
Ok, it was far from being original in any way; it was the last of a six-part-puzzle (if you count in the LotR trilogy.
But nevertheless i think it's quite typical for our time, that handicraft has no value. You have to fit the actually desired clichees to get loads of praise for very few substance.
If you miss it, you can write a superior score, but nobody cares.

2. Birdman.
This was interesting. In some places, this solo drumming had a great psychological impact. It gave depth to M. Keatons character and maybe was the subcutaneous reason for his Oscar nomination. On the other hand it was interesting to see (and hear) that the director didn't wanted to have his film solved with drumming only. And that was the part that i didn't like about the soundtrack.
Rachmaninov's 2nd symphony (iirc) e.g. is one of those pieces that i really love and admire. But in the film it was just the wrong music. It was terrible, really terrible.
I think if there's compiled music in a film it should be chosen by somebody who has a slight idea about the hermeneutical and semantical meaning of the music he uses.
Anyhow, it was interesting to see how good a jazzy drumming can work in a movie.

3. Grand Budapest Hotel.
As music for a film and in a film this was really, really great.
The first thing i did after watching the film on DVD was rewatching it again.
The music itself is rather simple, but in a very intelligent way. The different themes and textures perfectly interact and create a musical organism that perfectly fits the pictures and story line. In the same time, they are extremely pregnant which adds structure to the dramaturgy.


----------



## Jason_D (Apr 10, 2015)

This is just gorgeous.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 10, 2015)

1 + for John Powell's How To Train Your Dragon 1 & 2 and Hans Zimmer's Interstellar. I also love the Kung Fu Panda 1 & 2 scores (Hans Zimmer + John Powell). And Thomas Bergersen's Sun album is outstanding! 
And here is a hidden trailer music masterwork: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV3mL6FzfLM


----------



## Brendon Williams (Apr 11, 2015)

re-peat @ Tue Aug 19 said:


> I buy nothing but *Alberto Iglesias* these days. Without ever having seen a film he scored, except for "Tinker Tailor" and "La Moine". But I quickly discovered that I simply have to have everything the man has ever released, from his earliest ("La Camarera Del Titanic" is the earliest I can find) to his most recent ("The Two Faces Of January").
> There's plenty of phenomally good composers at work in films these days, but at the moment ― and it's a moment which started three years ago, with "Tinker Tailor", and I don't see it ending anytime soon ― Iglesias excites, enchants and impresses me most of all, and by some distance. Supremely talented musician.
> 
> _



Thanks for this! I wasn't familiar with Alberto Iglesias, and Tinker Tailor's soundtrack is amazingly beautiful! Love the mix on this as well. The drum sound reminds me of ECM records.


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Apr 11, 2015)

DarkestShadow @ Fri Apr 10 said:


> 1 + for John Powell's How To Train Your Dragon 1 & 2 and Hans Zimmer's Interstellar. I also love the Kung Fu Panda 1 & 2 scores (Hans Zimmer + John Powell). And Thomas Bergersen's Sun album is outstanding!
> And here is a hidden trailer music masterwork: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV3mL6FzfLM[/quote
> 
> "Two Steps From Heaven" is outstanding as well. Especially if you love old school type heroic themes.


----------



## Deleted member 8496 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thought i'd mention a game i really loved.
Ori and the blind forest!

Those guys really put their heart and soul into every aspect of the production of the game. The animations, the art, the music.
Gareth Coker did a great job, imo.


----------



## tmm (May 2, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Sat Sep 13 said:


> Could you guys recommend some Clint Mansell to listen to, particularly his more hybrid things ? Thank you.



TL;DR, so I don't know if these were already mentioned, but soundtracks to The Fountain (an all-time fav for me), Requiem For A Dream, and more recently Black Swan.


----------



## Christoph Allerstorfer (May 3, 2015)

I really like Ilan Eshkeri´s score to 47 Ronin. The movie is not so great though!


----------



## Joram (May 4, 2015)

Alex Baranowski - McCullin


----------



## apessino (May 8, 2015)

tokatila @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> *Michael Giacchino - Jupiter Ascending.*
> 
> Absolutely-freaking-awesome... 8)



Bought this a couple of days ago based on this post and all I can say is... WOW! What an incredible score, each track better than the previous. You want fucking epic? THIS is fucking EPIC! :lol:


----------



## Black Light Recordings (May 21, 2015)

Just saw Kingsman: Secret Service on an airplane flight and Henry Jackman's score jumped out at me. I especally like the parts where is tipping the hat the John Berry. Good stuff!


----------



## SeattleComposer (May 21, 2015)

Mad Max. The haboob scene. I thought I was on acid.


----------



## thecompactor (May 22, 2015)

Great thread, thanks for the recommendations folks.

I have been listening a lot to:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVeh9FOY9XE (Ender's Game) from Steve Jablonsky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYqu7ejXaZg (Oblivion) from M83, Anthony Gonzalez, and Joseph Trapanese
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22mmq_okXoA (August: Osage County) from Gustavo Santaolalla
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9nswCUccQM (Beasts of the Southern Wild) from Dan Romer & Benh Zeitlin

And it's not exactly new, but honorable mention to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXhtoK-IZvo (King Kong) from James Newton Howard. I recently just rediscovered it and forgot how awesome it was.[/url][/list]


----------



## Kralc (May 22, 2015)

I've been on a Silvestri kick lately, and my god, do I love this cue from Cosmos. ~o) 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOO2jNTA_RE


----------



## tack (Aug 6, 2016)

Robert Larsson said:


> Thought i'd mention a game i really loved.
> Ori and the blind forest!


Thread necromancy to give this a +1. I just finished this game, and agree that the soundtrack is really quite good. Excellent use of themes and development through the course of the game.

And recorded by a live orchestra!


----------



## scoringdreams (Aug 7, 2016)

Sawano Hiroyuki's Works!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 7, 2016)

I say give Austin Wintory's score for Abzu a listen. It' gorgeous! Or even better, go play the game. It's a short (2-3h) but intensive experience. 

Ori really has some great music, so +1 on that. Very studio ghibli/Joe Hisaishi-esque!


----------



## airflamesred (Aug 7, 2016)

The Chilhood of a leader, out soon.
Sountrack by 60s pop icon, Scott Walker. A man with both an extraordinary voice and career.


----------



## maxime77 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hans Zimmer – The Lion King (Legacy Collection) https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ilaFCsy9PtNmhVQi1BMVhKYzg

Craig Armstrong – The Great Gatsby https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ilaFCsy9PtbjlxUm5GTVVCVkE

Ramin Djawadi – Warcraft https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ilaFCsy9PtUXE1YzRCdnVWLW8

Olivier Derivière – Of Orcs & Men https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ilaFCsy9PtX1YwN09TRDcwOFE

Gareth Coker – Ori & the Blind Forest https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ilaFCsy9PtT042amJYeTdhdVk

Gabriel Yared – The Lives of Others https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ilaFCsy9PtNS1wN0s4ZWtLWXM

etc.


----------



## bc3po (Aug 13, 2016)

maxime77 said:


> Hans Zimmer – The Lion King (Legacy Collection) https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ilaFCsy9PtNmhVQi1BMVhKYzg
> 
> Craig Armstrong – The Great Gatsby https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8ilaFCsy9PtbjlxUm5GTVVCVkE
> 
> ...


Warcraft!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Aug 13, 2016)

maxime77 said:


> Hans Zimmer – The Lion King (Legacy Collection)





Walid F. said:


> like from 2010 and forward?


----------



## maxime77 (Aug 13, 2016)

The Lion King is really my favorite score ever, so I used the "Legacy Collection"—which is from 2014—as an excuse to include it there


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 13, 2016)

basil poledouris / conan - all time favorite

followed by HTTYD 1 and 2 by john powell


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 13, 2016)

Lots of favorite scores ever listed in this thread, but hearkening back to the subject of best recent soundtracks, I was very pleasantly surprised by the score for the new live action remake of _The Jungle Book _by John Debney. Honestly some of his finest work.


----------



## nas (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm a huge *Thomas Newman* fan. I think he is one of the most creative film composers I've ever heard and with incredible stylistic range. Whether it's his dramatic work on films like _ Shawshank Redemption_ and _American Beauty_... animation such as F_inding Nemo, Wall E_ .. or the _James Bond_ films and_ Bridge of Spies_, He has always perked my ears with his inventiveness, and his uncanny ability to find just the right emotional tone for his scores.

Amazing talent that guy.


----------



## ilja (Aug 17, 2016)

I really enjoyed Victoria by Nils Frahm and Night Moves by Jeff Grace.


----------



## Anami (Aug 21, 2016)

Too much to mention. But recently watched Jungle Book from John Williams. Loved it. Especially because the music plays such an important role.


----------



## URL (Aug 21, 2016)

Gladiator.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Aug 21, 2016)

Anami said:


> Jungle Book from John Williams



Debney


----------



## Neifion (Aug 21, 2016)

Just saw Kubo and the Two Strings. The score by Dario Marianelli was quite beautiful.


----------



## Anami (Aug 21, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> Debney


You're right! Somebody told me that it was Williams! Didn't check it.Funny watching the film I was thinking Williams is doing new things hahaha... But compliments to Debney. It's a great score!


----------



## Pasticcio (Aug 21, 2016)

While the movie was somewhat a disappointment coming from the Coens, I though the soundtrack to "Hail, Ceasar" was pretty cool.


----------



## Kardon (Oct 18, 2018)

I've been watching and listening to the music of *Maniac* on Netflix(2018), with music by *Dan Romer*. His music is so well done and fits very well with this off-beat Sci Fi dark drama/comedy. A Vanity Fair review described the show as "In an alternate-timeline (or maybe dimension) New York City, two lonely people, both in states of mental and material disarray, embark on a drug trial that forces them to confront past tragedies and crises." The show and the music go in very unusual directions. Romer uses some unique orchestrations and a wide range of styles. Many of the cues are subtle and beautiful, some a little quirky, and the one below more ambitious. They're all great.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Oct 29, 2018)

Bloodborne soundtrack is outstanding, huge inspiration for me



Hollow knight ost by chris Larkin is amazing


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 3, 2018)

Lots of interesting posts here. To these I'll add the score to King Arthur: Legend of the Sword by Daniel Pemberton, which I was listening to last night on Spotify. So interesting! A badass medieval rock band.


----------



## Serg Halen (Nov 4, 2018)

Doom by Mick Gordon.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 4, 2018)

The music for Netflix TV show Maniac (Starting Jonah Hill and Emma Stone) is easily some of the best music I’ve heard in anything recently. The show is brilliant!


----------



## nas (Nov 4, 2018)

Since this thread has been resurrected, I will add Johann Johannsson's score for *Arrival*. Incredibly inventive and perfect for the tone of the film. His score for *Sicario* was also amazing. His passing was a great loss to the artistic community.


----------



## Hanu_H (Nov 4, 2018)

Something more traditional from the master Hisaishi. 

-Hannes


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 5, 2018)

Showtime’s Maniac does indeed have a really good soundtrack! Too bad that I find the story so confusing. I’m only 2 episodes in, though. Worth watching for the music, the acting and editing.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 5, 2018)

Digging Sean Callery's score for Homeland lately

Also Bear McCreary's score for Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Kony (Nov 5, 2018)

Game of Thrones - Ramin Djawadi


----------



## DS_Joost (Nov 5, 2018)

It's difficult to pick one because there have been so many good ones. I do however want to point one out in particular because it surprised me so much:



Alexander Desplat was a composer that for me never quite 'did it'. As in, I heard that the man obviously was talented, but I had yet to hear the one score from him that made me a believer. I saw him as an oscar-drama composer, and never could see why people thought he was so brilliant. Guess he just wasn't my composer.

So imagine my surprise when this score came around. I was flabbergasted. From subtle, soothing piano tickling melodies that I knew him from to this absolutely gargantuan sounding beast of a score. It's primal, it's aggresive, it's this angry storm of a score unlike anything I have ever heard. It's fantastically large without falling into the familiar epic percussion pitfalls like so many other scores. It bangs you over the head in a way few scores muster, as most composers turn to the same trite composing techniques and epic score mannerisms. This does nothing of that. Instead, it's this highly technical, challenging yet enjoyable score that leaves you tired after hearing it. In this case, however, getting tired from a score is a very, very good thing.


----------



## Satorious (Nov 5, 2018)

I find a lot of scores either bland or noisy these days (must be getting old). That said - I really really liked the retro style of Benjamin Wallfisch's King of Thieves score (even if the film itself wasn't that great):


----------



## josephspirits (Nov 5, 2018)

nas said:


> Since this thread has been resurrected, I will add Johann Johannsson's score for *Arrival*. Incredibly inventive and perfect for the tone of the film. His score for *Sicario* was also amazing. His passing was a great loss to the artistic community.



There are some great Blu-Ray features for these. Just tracked the Arrival one down online.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Nov 20, 2018)

This is just really cool IMHO:

https://soundcloud.com/thesignatureseries

It's sort of a "reverse scoring" project. The creator makes a collage of various classical pieces in single key and establishes a story for each. Somehow the musical result is cohesive, and transitions are very smooth in general.




The insightfulness is pretty incredible and IMHO gives a lot of cool ideas for composers! It's like "reverse composing" that potentially helps inspire the normal composition/scoring process and give orchestration ideas etc. If you have writer's block, take a listen to some of these!

Should be used in education too IMHO!

I haven't listened to all the new instrument ones, but the key signature ones are just a ton of fun IMHO!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 20, 2018)

Some of Ruth Barrett's suspenseful music for the UK series, Bodyguard, is available. Great series, excellent score.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 20, 2018)




----------

